# 5 weeks in, updated



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

ok, here we are, % weeks in updated to just over ** weeks...

previous thread was

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/72262-5-weeks.html

and here you can see my previous pics and also hopefully get some sort of comparison...

ok so my posing is still not up too a grwat deal but jesus, its hard work... but im hoping Pea head may still find a few mins a week to help me out:whistling:

so heres the pics, tri's still lack slightly i know together with upper chest..but hey, still early days right...

what do you all think:thumbup1: :confused1:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

more


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

more...


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

last... :thumb:

probably missed a few off so appologies...

if i was to say i would like to think about competing what would your honest opinions be looking at me no around 12 weeks in???

would i stand a slight possibility of being a success??

ah, just say what you think and any feedback will be appreciated folks... :thumbup1:


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Looking good mate, great improvement starting to thicken out nicley, especialy in the back. Competing is not all about size, condition and shape comes into it alot but i think if you gave it another year bulkiing and then cutting for a comp and you wud be in great shape to take on a comp. well done so far keep up the good work :thumb: p.s how far in are you? i can only see a *??


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

your back stands out the most for me, nice progress


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking great buddy, if i was being tres critical i would say you need a bit more size on your tri's.

Wheres the legs shots, you can't win a contest with just upper body.

Edit - loving the vein accross your back!


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Impressive back mate, and your in generally awesome shape.

Agree that Tris need a little more work, but i think everyone has got an area where they need to work on.

Keep posting progress fella.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

looking great Pete....getting a realy nice shape to you...and as the others have said your back is very impressive...well done buddy


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Impressive back mate, and your in generally awesome shape.
> 
> Agree that Tris need a little more work, *but i think everyone has got an area where they need to work on.*
> 
> Keep posting progress fella.


Definately, mines the bit below my head. :laugh:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

sphinx121 said:


> Looking good mate, great improvement starting to thicken out nicley, especialy in the back. Competing is not all about size, condition and shape comes into it alot but i think if you gave it another year bulkiing and then cutting for a comp and you wud be in great shape to take on a comp. well done so far keep up the good work :thumb: p.s how far in are you? i can only see a *??


Nice one for feedback mate.

Now 13 week stage. To be fair I'm happy with how I'm falling back into shape as I hadn't trained prior to this for over 14 months...

:thumb:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Looking great buddy, if i was being tres critical i would say you need a bit more size on your tri's.
> 
> Wheres the legs shots, you can't win a contest with just upper body.
> 
> Edit - loving the vein accross your back!


:lol:when these were taken I hadn't been to the gym for 3 days so this was just upon returning from sainsbury:thumb:

must admit I think I pretty blessed vasculinity ways, that's is probably my neat bit Id say. You should see my neck whilst training:cool:

legs, coming on, work in progress and all will be revealed:whistling:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Impressive back mate, and your in generally awesome shape.
> 
> Agree that Tris need a little more work, but i think everyone has got an area where they need to work on.
> 
> Keep posting progress fella.


Where are you in Stoke then gaz? That's where I am..

Must say I likethe two words you've used most of all. 'generally awsome' :thumb:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

IanStu said:


> looking great Pete....getting a realy nice shape to you...and as the others have said your back is very impressive...well done buddy


Cheers Ian. :beer:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

you know you look fantastic dude, damn i really should give you this kind of encouragement you will be unbearable


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

quads?


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

d4ead said:


> you know you look fantastic dude, damn i really should give you this kind of encouragement you will be unbearable


Thx dead, don't worry. It won't go to my head mate! Maybe after my holiday and once Ive perfected my posing some more I will feel better but as of now I am happy mate!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> quads?


Admitidly lacking slightly jim, no pics as yet but not too far away. Bear with me mate and as soon as there posted I will pm you so your the first

to know, how's that?

Mid decemeber mate how's that??


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> Where are you in Stoke then gaz? That's where I am..
> 
> Must say I likethe two words you've used most of all. 'generally awsome' :thumb:


Lol.

I live on festival park mate, well its cobridge really, but that makes me sound like a smack head! haha. Originally from Werrington.

Where abouts are you? Where do you train?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like ure making good improvements mate im impressed. pics of legs??????


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I live on festival park mate, well its cobridge really, but that makes me sound like a smack head! haha. Originally from Werrington.
> 
> Where abouts are you? Where do you train?


Live in Stoke itself mate! Just off London rd. Train in Stafford or stone ATM, membership is up in jan so gonna be searching for somewhere a little closer to home!

What about yourself???


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

hilly said:


> looks like ure making good improvements mate im impressed. pics of legs??????


 :thumb: nice one hilly, glad you found the post and appreciate your input!

Mid December mate for legs ok! Just need a little bit more wot bro!!!


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah rite okay mate. I have recently started training at Fitness First in fenton, its okay and has got everything i need.

Was at Total Fitness before on the A34, it was a bit too far away really and was twice what im paying now. You lived in stoke all your life?


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Ah rite okay mate. I have recently started training at Fitness First in fenton, its okay and has got everything i need.
> 
> Was at Total Fitness before on the A34, it was a bit too far away really and was twice what im paying now. You lived in stoke all your life?


That's where I was training. From there switched to fitness exchange in Stoke then got menership through work

with Stafford council. But to be fair gonna go back

to fitness exchange I think in Stoke then

I can train before work. I bloody struggle as I work

nights so train in the mornin. After work but I'm always fvcked:lol:


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah rite okay mate, I train in the morning before work now. I dont think i could train after work again, i used to, but i just get in and go bed now, lol.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hello pete mate:thumb:sorry i missed this when you first put it up

You are in fcuking good condition mind arent you pete,you look good everywhere,but your shoulders are the most impressive to me mate!

What are your measurements p?


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Hello pete mate:thumb:sorry i missed this when you first put it up
> 
> You are in fcuking good condition mind arent you pete,you look good everywhere,but your shoulders are the most impressive to me mate!
> 
> What are your measurements p?


Cheers Dan...

I have to say shoulders I do enjoy mate yeah! Probably my favourite! :thumb:

measurments, what I'll do mate is take them

and post on Saturday matey ok! :thumbup1:

So what do people reckon,12 months and have a

bash at a comp??? Do you think I may have half a

chance??

I'd sh1t myself on stage:lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

pcuzz78 said:


> Cheers Dan...
> 
> I have to say shoulders I do enjoy mate yeah! Probably my favourite! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Looking bob on mate....great progress :thumbup1:

Yes " I " will have you on that stage next year.......

Stick to the plan buddy....stage 1 started yesterday :whistling:

Keep it up pete...only around the corner for you pal :bounce:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

pea head said:


> Looking bob on mate....great progress :thumbup1:
> 
> Yes " I " will have you on that stage next year.......
> 
> ...


 :thumb:

that's the post I've been waiting for!!!

Cheers Daz! So you reckon I can ha!! What isn't

possible with you 'round the corner' :bounce:

still gonna sh1t me pants:lol:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Well done Pedro,Nice Shoulders as Dsahna said,you can tell they're your favourite bodypart to train,And I see your Christmas Tree has gotten more prounounced:lol: Lovin your vascularity,well done mate on your hard work:thumb:,You're in great condition,you should do a proper journal mate,so we can subscribe and see your constant progress especially if you fancy competing in the near future,that would help you and spur you on,Big up Madman Pedroso :lol:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> Well done Pedro,Nice Shoulders as Dsahna said,you can tell they're your favourite bodypart to train,And I see your Christmas Tree has gotten more prounounced:lol: Lovin your vascularity,well done mate on your hard work:thumb:,You're in great condition,you should do a proper journal mate,so we can subscribe and see your constant progress especially if you fancy competing in the near future,that would help you and spur you on,Big up Madman Pedroso :lol:


Cheers russ mate! Everyone has been quiet fair and I haven't really gotten much criticism at all which I am surprised at:confused1:not as I'm complaining though!

Vasculinity I must say I think I'm bloodynlucky with more than anything mate, but again until the pics were taken I had no idea they came

out on my back aswell:thumb:without sounding big headed think I have a

little genetic blessing!!!

Daz (pea head) has been really good in everyway possible! Don't think I would of even had the [email protected]@cks to Even consider competing next year if it wasn't

for him ande seeing him in the north staffs!

Anyway, cheers everyone up till now for all your feedback. I will keep you all updated with regular entries. Sadly though russ a journal ain't

my style mate. What I do works. Cannot afford to take advice of loads of people, or my brain would be swimming!

Not saying that a journal is

right or wrong, it's just not for me mate!

Advice and guidance from one

person is enough for now but will always ask questions to ukm members and listen intently on all sound advice offered:beer:


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just had a look through your threads to see what your meds running but cant find it anywher? might just be me being rubish but wud be intrested to kno if your willing to disclose


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

sphinx121 said:


> Just had a look through your threads to see what your meds running but cant find it anywher? might just be me being rubish but wud be intrested to kno if your willing to disclose


I know......

Dont tell em pete,dont tell em :lol: :lol:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking excellent buddy. I am officially impressed


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

big said:


> Looking excellent buddy. I am officially impressed


:rockon:as always big, thx for the time and feedback...

always appreciated:thumbfficially impressed:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:i like that:cool:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

sphinx121 said:


> Just had a look through your threads to see what your meds running but cant find it anywher? might just be me being rubish but wud be intrested to kno if your willing to disclose


whats the reason mate for that??

not in a funny way just aking like:thumbup1:


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Well some people are a bit sheepish about letting and discussing on what there taking in a forum and i was interested to know because it looks like you getting a good clean bulk and im trying to plan my next stack!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice progress mate! As long as you keep making progress then your constantly being successful in my books.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Con said:


> Nice progress mate! As long as you keep making progress then your constantly being successful in my books.


cheers for dropping and commenting con..

thats the plan mate, make progress..even to get to half the shape that you are would be a great achivement..

fingers crossed:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> cheers for dropping and commenting con..
> 
> thats the plan mate, make progress..even to get to half the shape that you are would be a great achivement..
> 
> fingers crossed:thumbup1:


Ah just give it time mate. :beer: I felt and looked big walking around at 240lb at 5ft8 at a bodybuilding show last night until i ran into Jay Cutler after that i felt like giving up training altogether as that is impossible to match:cursing:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Con said:


> Ah just give it time mate. :beer: I felt and looked big walking around at 240lb at 5ft8 at a bodybuilding show last night until i ran into Jay Cutler after that i felt like giving up training altogether as that is impossible to match:cursing:


its so fvckin up and down this sport..i finding that of late..

sad and vein as much as it is though i am personnaly chuffed to bits with the gains i have made over the last 12 weeks, so aint got no intention of slowing down as yet..

actually more determined than ever:thumbup1:

especailly if you keep that avi you have there ill never stop training:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just had a quick read mate

So you say your in that condition with 12 weesk to go???

Well your more that on targert..

Nice shape, very good back and already lean........

No need to diet super hard just coast in...

You have a good shape but need to learn to pose it more to get best out


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Very good of you to look in on me Joe:lol:

how did you find this thread:confused1: :whistling:

thx mate, not 12 weeks out mate! 12 weeks into my cycle. Hopefully I'm about 9 months out!!! So still plenty of time!

Posing is a real issue for me, have very little skills in that area. Yeah sure practice and guidanc. But still tricky as fvck. Lat spread, cannot even get close. It's shamefully lol...

Quiet lean. Took care of my diet a little more than normal as I new I wanted

a few Update pics Taking....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pcuzz78 said:


> Very good of you to look in on me Joe:lol:
> 
> how did you find this thread:confused1: :whistling:
> 
> ...


I will reply pm mate

AS you can see, things been a bit errr hectic lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How can I give advice when you look like that?


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

How do you mean?

Advice is what I need and a cracking workout programme to work to as of all this time I have just had a mental programme running and

tbh no 'real structure'

gains are coming but I'm sure there is alot of progress I could be missing out on!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Post up your routine and diet!

Gear use too.

Only then can we (UK-M) help.

Also, what are your stats including age?


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Lol you asked me last week and I told you!!! You said you were andninformation ho remember!!!

30 yrs old.

5'11"

just over 88kg.....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

pcuzz78 said:


> Lol you asked me last week and I told you!!! You said you were andninformation ho remember!!!
> 
> 30 yrs old.
> 
> ...


Impressive. You don't look like you weigh that much but damn, if you do you are a monster in the making.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oy oy mate 

Looking good there,very lean,cracking shape,everything certainly looks nice n balanced,will judge legs when you stick them up 

If anything i had to pick hairs with would say your bi's need to come up a bit but thats about it mate,glad your aiming for the stage,it'll be oine of the best things you ever do mate and with big Daz in your corner your in good hands!

Will be in touch later today about your kre caps.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Cheers Bri...

Nice of you to have a butchers... Feedback, bi's, but no mention of the lagging Tri's which even I can see are lagging!!

Will let ya know when legs are put up then...

Cheers mate!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Cheers Bri...

Nice of you to have a butchers... Feedback, bi's, but no mention of the lagging Tri's which even I can see are lagging!!

Will let ya know when legs are put up then...

Yeah, I am very lucky to have Daz's help!

Defo in good hands.

Cheers mate!


----------

